# Juan's '98 200sx



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

1998 Nissan 200sx se


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looks good, I think you need some SE-R skirts to even out the front... but either way I like it!


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

se-r skirts, se-r wheels and SLAM DAT MOFO...

and call it a day


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

keep it stock and ttttttttuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbbbbbbbbboooooooooo...


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I got my exhaust!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

like the nismo jdm stuff, cool. :thumbup:


----------

